# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik eet gezonder als gezond eten goedkoper is

## Leontien

Vandaag vermeldt Nu.nl: "De overheid moet meer preventief en dwingender optreden tegen mensen met een drank-, rook- of eetverslaving. Dat vindt de Nederlandse Public Health Federatie (NPHF), zo bevestigde een woordvoerder dinsdag berichtgeving hierover in NRC. 

Volgens de zegsman moeten cursussen om mensen van roken, drinken en overmatig eten af te helpen, worden vergoed via de basisverzekering. 

Ook zou er belasting moeten komen op ongezonde voeding. Gezonde voeding zou juist goedkoper moeten worden gemaakt door de btw daarop af te schaffen."

Zou jij gezonder gaan eten als gezond eten goedkoper wordt? Of trekt ongezond eten je toch aan ongeacht gezond eten goedkoper is?

*Geef hieronder je stem en je mening!*

----------


## oscar wilde

van mij mag er btw op ongezond voedsel, maar besteed dat geld dan aan een subsidie voor ecologisch verbouwd voedsel. Dat is wel een voorwaarde anders vullen ze allen de staatskas ermee en los je het probleem niet op. Want mensen houden ook niet op met roken door het duurder te maken. De overheid is inmiddels afhankelijk van die inkomsten en dat is absurd. Dus wel btw op slecht eten en goedkoper ecologisch eten.

----------


## debbie123

Preventief optreden OK. Dwingender optreden helpt niet. Volgens mij werkt dat nooit. Ik eet al gezond en ga er niet gezonder van eten. Ongezond voedsel blijft soms lekker, of het nu duurder wordt of niet. 
Bovendien hebben mensen die overmatig eten en drinken andere problemen aan de basis. Die schieten echt niets op met een heffing op ongezond eten. Doe iets aan preventie, de basis. Dat werkt beter. Dat die hulp dan in de verzekering moet zitten is misschien een goed plan. Misschien als een aanvullende verzekering waaraan de overheid een flinke bijdrage levert? Want op de lange termijn weegt dit vast op tegen alle kosten die de staat nu maakt of die opbrengsten ze juist niet maakt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik zou persoonlijk niet gezonder eten als het goedkoper wordt, want ik eet al gezond vanuit mijzelf.  :Smile: 

Ik denk niet dat het veel uitmaakt als gezond eten goedkoper wordt, komt ook omdat er laatst een hele discussie bij Kassa/Radar (een van die) was over dat "gezonde keuze logo" want bedrijven die daaraan mee willen doen moeten heel veel geld betalen eer ze dat getest worden om dat logo te mogen krijgen, niet alle bedrijven doen er aan mee, er is niet bekend welke bedrijven wel/niet meedoen/getest zijn/afgekeurd zijn en uit de onafhankelijke test van dat programma kwam zelfs vaker een product wat niet gekeurd was door die commissie beter uit de bus dan degene die wel het betreffende logo bezaten. 

Als ze toch iets willen doen met die BTW voor gezond en ongezond eten dan vind ik dat ze dat geld moeten besteden aan milieuvriendelijke/duurzamere manier van veeteelt en verbouwen en meer ecologisch/biologisch eten zodat we minder ongezonde dingen (vele e-nummers en andere toevoegingen) binnenkrijgen.

----------


## leonie hendricks

wij eten al gezond maar er zijn ook mensen die dit veel te duur vinden,
denk maar een aan een gezellige vrijdag avond dan is voor mennsen met 4 kinderen die niet veel te besteden hebben toch het goedkoops een fles cola van 45 cent en een zak chips van 30 cent

----------


## Louis Belgium

Louis Belgium;

Op gezondheid mag je financieel NOOIT bezuinigen !

----------


## floris

er zijn mensen met een gezin , die rond moeten komen van 40.-euro per week.
dan kan je alleen nog maar rotzooi eten.
zelfs een appel of banaan is dan te duur.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Floris,

Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens! Wij hebben het thuis financieel ook niet breed, maar eten wel gewoon gezond, maar soms als je in de supermarkt kijkt naar een bloemkool (bijna 3 euro voor een bloemkool!?) Dan lopen wij daar ook maar voorbij, gelukkig zijn de meeste verpakte groente niet heel erg duur, dan maar een potje worteltjes als de bloemkool te duur is.

----------


## gossie

Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen als je van +- 40euro rond moet komen in de week, dat je vaak geneigder bent om ongezond te eten. Dan Lijkt "het ongezonder eten"goedkoper. Maar met een groot gezin is deze besteding wel weinig.!
Maar eerlijk gezegd, vind ik gezonder eten goedkoper. Ik let dan wel op seizoen gebonden producten. 
groet Gossie

----------


## ahhuizer

Er wordt in Nederland eigenlijk geen ongezond eten verkocht:
- frites met mayonaise : OK
- fricadellen : OK
- fruitsap met veel suiker : OK
- noem maar op
Allemaal voedsel met grote voedingswaarde, in veel landen vechten ze er om.
Alleen : als je er te veel van eet word je moddervet en dat is ongezond.
Dus: iedere dag een frikadel met frites en een halve krop sla en
een appel= OK

----------


## woelie

Ik vind gezond eten belangrijk en heb daar meer geld voor over. Los daarvan vindt ik gezond eten ook gewoon heel lekker. Het maakt voor mij dus niet uit als het goedkoper wordt, wel beter voor de portemonnee natuurlijk. Het is een kwestie van keuzes maken. Ik bezuinig liever op een auto als op mijn eten.

Ik word niet goed van dat bedissel van de overheid. Nu weer strenger optreden tegen drank-, rook- een eetverslavingen. Iedereen moet zelf weten hoe (on)gezond hij/zij zijn leven leidt. Zelf rook ik en dat doe ik mijn eigen lichaam aan, dat doet niemand pijn.
Daar kies ik zelf voor. Het is mijn eigen keus, daar heeft niemand wat mee te maken. Het kan zijn dat ik evt eerder/meer gebruik maak van de gezondheidszorg, maar anderzijds zal ik waarschijnlijk ook eerder dood gaan. Dus wat maakt het uit?
Een cigaretje smaakt me lekker, het maakt mijn leven aangenamer. Wie heeft het recht mij dat af te nemen..?

Als mensen veel willen eten of drinken, doen ze dat ook hunzelf aan. Als dat hun leven leuker maakt, so what ? Dat is hun eigen keus en heb ik geen last van. Dus ophouwen met die bemoeienissen van de overheid. 

Live en let live ...!!!

----------


## floris

ik zie dat er nog steeds mensen zijn die denken dat je veel moet eten om dik te worden.
DAT IS DUS NIET ZO !!!

voorbeeld,

als je dus erg veel eten met enkelvoudige koolhydraten eet, ( dus schocolade , koeken enz enz ) en je eet als man zijnde bijvoorbeeld 2000 calorieen van deze troep,
dan word je dus dik.

en als je nou iedere dag 3000 calorieen eet aan gezonde dingen meervoudige koolhydraten, DAN WORD JE NIET DIK.

RARA HOE KOMT DIT.
DAT KOMT DOOR HET VOLGENDE .

als je eet gaat je insuline hormoon spiegel omhoog, laten we dit een getal geven om het simpel te houden.

je insuline hormoon gaat bij normaal eten 10 punten omhoog.
dit om je voedsel te brengen waar het heen moet.

je insuline hormoon gaat 30 punten omhoog bij slecht voedsel.
die 20 punten te veel worden direct omgezet in vet.
dit is puur hormoon wat je zelf aanmaak.

daarvoor zie je altijd bij mensen met minder geld, dat ze wat dikker zijn.
en dan worden ze nog dikker omdat ze geen geld hebben om naar de sportschool te gaan.

en zo zie je maar hoe oneerlijk het verdeeld is.

----------


## gossie

Het wil niet zeggen dat je dik wordt, door te veel eten, het kan een aanleiding zijn. Maar het kan ook door medicijn gebruik zijn! Door gezond eten [veel] kan je ook dik worden. 
Maar h eb je een sp ortschool nodig!Daar hoef je geen geld apart te zetten. Je kan ook je eigen sport ondernemen. Maar dan is het wel belangrijk dat je eigen structuur volhoudt.

----------


## leonie hendricks

Beste mensen het gaat er niet om hoe gezond je wil leven en of je rookt drinkt of wat dan ook ,deze mensen hebben de keus. Maar er zijn tegenwoordig veel mensen die de keus niet hebben. Gezond eten voor een gezin is echt duur denk aan de prijs van fruit en verse groenten .Vlees en vers geneden vlees en kaas is de laatste jaren in prijs verdubbeld

----------


## gossie

Ik wil toch reageren, vers fruit en groente seizoensgebonden is goedkoper. Dus bonen als hetsperciebonen tijd is. Appels als er appeloogst is. Al die voeding die uit het buitenland komt, zoals kiwi's kun je opvangen weer met worteltjes, [vitamine C] Als je de schijf van vijf maar binnen krijgt is het goed. En dat kan met 40 euro in de week''

----------


## floris

je kan toch niet met 40.-euro per week een gezin laten eten.
wij gebruiken ongeveer 150. euro per week en moeten nog opletten.

----------


## gossie

Neen maar sommige mensen moeten dat wel. Als ze niet zoveel geld hebben.En dan kun ook geen dure etenswaarkopen

----------


## dotito

Op gezondheid mag je financieel NOOIT bezuinigen 
Heel goed gezegd!! Daar deel ik mijn mening voledig mee.Zou voor mij geen rol spelen,want ik eet al gezond.Ik geef liever mijn geld aan lekkere/gezonde dingen,dan aan een een Dr.en medicatie.Want dat kost ook een hoop geld.

Do

----------


## leonie hendricks

Maar ik blijf erbij dat er in nl veel te veel gezeurt word over gezond en niet gezond,De meeste mensen met kleine kinderen weten niet wat gezond is ze moeten om half 6 vezinnen wat er om kwart voor 6 op tafel staat.
En het gezonde eten is echt veel te duur.
De mensen die het hier niet mee eens zijn hebben geen gezin of een aow uitkering.

----------


## Louis Belgium

Een opmerking: Veel mensen met een klein budget begrijpen niet dat men soms onnodige uitgaven doet bvb door naar de frituur te gaan voor fritten met mayonaise ?????? en de
nodige fricandellen enz. (EXTRA DUUR) en zeker niet gezond !

Voor de prijs van 1 frit met mayo koop je een killo aardappelen en maak je voor 4 personen zelfgemaakte mayonaise ! Eén hamburger giant of zoiets is duurder dan 1 brood en 100 gram kaas,en ga zo maar door.

Zo kan je veel meer doen met een laag budget !
Koop ook de groenten van het seizoen en kijk naar de reklamefolders.
Verspil geen geld aan dure hebbedingetjes zoals GSM voor ieder gezinslid,PC spellen,enz

Een klein budget moet een goed beheer hebben en ...voeding komt voor dure vacanties !
Ik weet waarover ik spreek en kan u verzekeren dat men creatief moet zijn met het geld dat er ter beschikking is.

----------


## gossie

Met Louis Belgium ben ik het helemaal eens. Het kan wel, maar inderdaad je moet een beetje creatief zijn.

----------


## dotito

> Een opmerking: Veel mensen met een klein budget begrijpen niet dat men soms onnodige uitgaven doet bvb door naar de frituur te gaan voor fritten met mayonaise ?????? en de
> nodige fricandellen enz. (EXTRA DUUR) en zeker niet gezond !
> 
> Voor de prijs van 1 frit met mayo koop je een killo aardappelen en maak je voor 4 personen zelfgemaakte mayonaise ! Eén hamburger giant of zoiets is duurder dan 1 brood en 100 gram kaas,en ga zo maar door.
> 
> Zo kan je veel meer doen met een laag budget !
> Koop ook de groenten van het seizoen en kijk naar de reklamefolders.
> Verspil geen geld aan dure hebbedingetjes zoals GSM voor ieder gezinslid,PC spellen,enz
> 
> ...


Ben het voledig met je eens!!

Do,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier een tip;

* Als je een tuin en tijd hebt koop dan wat zaadjes/bomen van groente en fruit wat je lekker vind en verzorg dat zelf! Smaakt beter en is goedkoper dan steeds uit de supermarkt dat product te halen!
* Ga in plaats van naar de supermarkt naar een boerderij in de buurt. Dan krijgt en de betreffende boer meer geld voor zijn product dan dat hij van de supermarkt zou krijgen en jij krijgt voor minder geld meer van een product dan je in de supermarkt zou krijgen! Zo hebben wij eens bij een boer een kilo andijvie gekocht voor 50 eurocent, terwijl diezelfde dag in de supermarkt 250 gram andijvie verkocht werd voor 1,99  :EEK!:  :Confused:  Is er geen boerderij in de buurt dan zijn er vast wel mensen met een eigen tuin of volkstuin die meer verbouwen dan ze zelf op kunnen en een redelijkere prijs vragen voor hun groentes/fruit dan de supermarkt!

----------


## dotito

> Hier een tip;
> 
> * Als je een tuin en tijd hebt koop dan wat zaadjes/bomen van groente en fruit wat je lekker vind en verzorg dat zelf! Smaakt beter en is goedkoper dan steeds uit de supermarkt dat product te halen!
> * Ga in plaats van naar de supermarkt naar een boerderij in de buurt. Dan krijgt en de betreffende boer meer geld voor zijn product dan dat hij van de supermarkt zou krijgen en jij krijgt voor minder geld meer van een product dan je in de supermarkt zou krijgen! Zo hebben wij eens bij een boer een kilo andijvie gekocht voor 50 eurocent, terwijl diezelfde dag in de supermarkt 250 gram andijvie verkocht werd voor 1,99  Is er geen boerderij in de buurt dan zijn er vast wel mensen met een eigen tuin of volkstuin die meer verbouwen dan ze zelf op kunnen en een redelijkere prijs vragen voor hun groentes/fruit dan de supermarkt!


@Luuss,

Goeie tip meid!!

----------


## christel1

Mensen die met 40 euro per week moeten toekomen moeten echt heel goed uitkijken wat ze ermee doen. Ik leef van 20 euro per dag voor drie volwassenen en kom soms nog niet toe. Brood, beleg, avondeten, ontbijt, 't is nog geen 7 euro per dag per persoon en ja ik ga in de goedkopere winkels Lidl, Aldi maar toch, het is een blijft moeilijk, zeker als je dan nog wat fruit erbij koopt dan ga je er zeker over. Ik heb echt medelijden met mensen die het met nog minder moeten doen 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## essie79

Fruit is duur, helemaal mee eens maar een gezonde maaltijd hoeft niet duur te zijn. Ik kook ook altijd meer zodat ik het in kan vriezen.

----------

